# Collar help!



## Hettie-poo (Nov 13, 2018)

So Hettie is 10 weeks old, we start puppy classes tomorrow. We got her a collar and lead and name tag. However, she hates wearing it, she thrashes around and tries everything to get it off. We removed the name tag as the noise seemed to bug her but didnt make much difference and she will obviously need her name tag when out. Any ideas to help introducing her to it?

Ive put it on last couple of evenings for about 10 minutes until i cant take much more of watching her look upset with it. 

We start the classes tomorrow so she will obviously need it for that and hoping she will be distracted by other dogs!!

Thanks 😄


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Most pups hate the feel of a collar, I start with a very lightweight one and just leave it on the pup. Maybe start without the tag too if the noise is annoying the pup and again build up to the pup wearing it


----------



## Willow2018 (Jun 16, 2018)

You could try one of the collars where all the info is embroidered onto it so she doesn't have to have the tag?


----------



## Hettie-poo (Nov 13, 2018)

Thanks for your advice, so she has had it on and is ok with it now, occasionally she tries to get the tag in her mouth for a chew 😂 but not fussed by it now think i just needed to persevere. She doesnt like the lead much mind she just pulls backwards! Now to tackle that!!


----------



## Zoocrew64 (Jun 27, 2018)

*Collars*

Octavius just turned 8 months and I have tried many collars but he manages to get his lower jaw stuck in them...I’m afraid to leave it on him


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

If he is getting his lower jaw stuck in them it sounds like the collar is too loose, it should be tight enough to just be able to get two fingers under but not loose enough for his jaw to get under


----------

